# Closing of unused flue thimble.



## Planethill (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey all!

We are in the process of remodeling the kitchen in our 1850 house. The brick boiler chimney runs from the basement, through the kitchen to the roof. The wife has always wanted to expose it, hoping it looked decent.  No fireplaces, just the oil fired boiler vents into this chimney currently.

Well when we removed the walls to take a peek we were surprised to find a old, _open_ flue thimble from what I guess used to be an old kitchen wood stove. The previous owner had just closed it up inside the wall. It is a full on 6" thimble, complete with "pipe" lining the hole. My silly wife put the paper plate over the hole. 

Do I just use brick pieces & mortar up the hole?

Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Jun 4, 2012)

When I took out the fireplace in our house I found a couple old take offs on the flue. One had wood right up against the metal plate block!

I'd seal it up well with brick and mortar. You might also want to have a chimney expert check it for soundness. At that age you want to know how the mortar is holding up.


----------



## pen (Jun 4, 2012)

Does this open thimble lead into the flue that vents that oil boiler? Or are there seperate flue's? I'm guessing the boiler has a liner that goes up the chimney?

My apologies if the pic explains this, but it won't display on the computer I'm using now.

pen


----------



## Planethill (Jun 4, 2012)

pen said:


> Does this open thimble lead into the flue that vents that oil boiler? Or are there seperate flue's?


 
Yes, this is a simple stack that only services the oil-fired boiler in the basement,



pen said:


> I'm guessing the boiler has a liner that goes up the chimney?


 
It appears to be a lined chimney, but _not_ a modern "liner" (stainless steel, etc).

I will get a better pic of the actual opening tonight.


----------



## Defiant (Jun 4, 2012)

I like the plate look, I think BG gave you some good sound advice.


----------



## coaly (Jun 4, 2012)

There are collectors out there of antique flue covers.
If you're leaving the brick exposed, you can cover the new brick with one of these;

http://www.google.com/search?q=amis...f.,cf.osb&fp=34c774881474596b&biw=800&bih=400


----------



## Planethill (Jun 6, 2012)

Here are some better, close up pics of the opening.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry if this was explained, because I didn't catch it. Is this a second flue in the same stack, or does this thimble connect into the same flue as the boiler?

In any case, as coaly already stated, "pie plate" covers used to be very common, and can still be found. I have at least a half dozen covering old thimbles in my house. I will try to post some photos shortly.

I also have two old thimbles that were covered with masonry matching the surrounding wall, in one case completely undetectible, and in the other case very obvious (wrong color mortar used). Not sure what they did behind the masonry in each case, and one of those flues has been re-purposed for the oil-fired boiler installed in the basement below.

edit:  Here's a photo of one (not mine):  http://www.google.com/imgres?q=chim...&w=595&h=384&ei=-rHPT5nRAqjo2QWGzsTeDA&zoom=1


----------

